# macaroon και macaron



## nickel (Aug 5, 2010)

Γράφει ο Κοσμάς Βίδος στο ΒΗΜagazino:
«Να κόψεις αυτά τα μακαρόνια που είναι γεμάτα τεχνητά χρώματα», η θεία Ιουλία. «Μακαρόν τα λένε, θεία μου, και σιγά τα πολλά που τρώω». «Όπως και αν τα λένε. Αυτά είναι πολυτέλειες». «Και εσύ να κόψεις το γιαούρτι με το μάνγκο, από εδώ και μπρος θα σου παίρνω μόνο σκέτο!». «Τα γιαούρτια μου είναι φτηνά, τα μακαρόνια σου είναι πανάκριβα!». «Μακαρόν, θεία μου». ​Κάνω μια αναζήτηση στις εικόνες για μακαρόν, αλλά, πριν προλάβω να θριαμβολογήσω («Α, macaroon!»), αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι άλλο πράγμα ο _εργολάβος - macaroon_ και άλλο το _μακαρόν_:
The French macaron differs from macaroons in that it is filled with cream or butter like a sandwich cookie, and can be found in a wider variety of flavors that range from the traditional (raspberry, chocolate) to the exotic (truffle, matcha tea).






*macaron - μακαρόν*





*macaroon - εργολάβος*​
Ωραία, αυτό το κατάλαβα. Τα μακαρόνια με τα χρώματα που τα λένε _μακαρόν_, πού μπαίνουν στη συζήτηση; (Και ναι, θέλω πολύ ένα νήμα με όλα τα είδη πάστας. Όλα τα ζυμαρικά με τα περίεργα σχήματα και τα ακόμα πιο περίεργα ονόματα. Όχι, δεν έχω ελπίδα να τα μάθω. Αλλά μ' αρέσει να τα βλέπω και να φαντασιώνομαι.)


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2010)

Δεν γνωρίζεις προφανώς το Laduree

Ας βάλουμε λίγο χρώμα στη ζωή μας...





και...





αλλά και...





Με κάνεις τώρα να θέλω να χαλάσω τη δίαιτά μου...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2010)

Ναι, αλλά δεν θα μας πεις γιατί λέγεται "εργολάβος";


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2010)

Όσο για τα είδη ζυμαρικών και τα σχήματα, ο καθένας βγάζει και ονομάζει όπως θέλει, πάντως άμα τα θες ελληνικά, να ξεθάψω τα βιβλία της ΜΙΣΚΟ που τα έχουν όλα, από το τριβελάκι μέχρι το σέλινο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως τους εργολάβους τους ξέρω αμυγδαλωτά, εργολάβους τους λέμε για να μην μπερδευτούν με τα άλλα αμυγδαλωτά.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2010)

ΟΚ, δεν θέλουμε να μπερδευτούν με τα άλλα αμυγδαλωτά, αλλά γιατί εργολάβους και όχι νεκροθάφτες ή υδραυλικούς; Τι σχέση έχει η λέξη "εργολάβος" με οποιοδήποτε γλυκό;

Στο ΛΚΝ, βλέπω: 
Εργολάβος = γλυκό που γίνεται από κρόκο αυγών και αμύγδαλα. 
Δεν νομίζω ότι γίνεται από κρόκους αυγών, βέβαια, μάλλον από ασπράδια αυγών, αλλά γιατί τους λένε εργολάβους, δεν λέει.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, αλλά δεν θα μας πεις γιατί λέγεται "εργολάβος";



Επειδή τους μοιράζουν στις κηδείες. (Λαϊκή [παρ]ετυμολογία [υπερ]πρόσφατης κοπής.)

Για τα πολύχρωμα μακαρόνια που τα λένε μακαρόν ξέρεις κανείς τίποτα; Έχω φάει πολύχρωμα μακαρόνια, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πώς τα έλεγαν, αν τα έλεγαν (κακή συνήθεια, να αλλάζω τις προτεραιότητές μου την ώρα του φαγητού).


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2010)

nickel said:


> Για τα πολύχρωμα μακαρόνια που τα λένε μακαρόν ξέρεις κανείς τίποτα;


Δεν υπάρχουν πολύχρωμα μακαρόν που τα λένε μακαρόνια. Ο αρθρογράφος κάνει πνεύμα αναφερόμενος στην πολυχρωμία των εδεσμάτων των φωτό που παρέθεσα. 

Όσο για τα πολύχρωμα ζυμαρικά... Η σακούλα γράφει τρικολόρε γι' αυτά:





Αλλά το κατάστημα διαθέτει κι αυτά:


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2010)

1) Σωστά λέει η SBE ότι οι λέξεις μακαρόν και μακαρόνια δεν συναντιούνται πουθενά.

2) Η εξήγηση δίνεται εδώ, φαίνεται απόλυτα λογική, και έχει σχέση με εργολάβους οικοδομών και όχι κηδειών.

3) Επιβεβαιώνεται επίσης το λάθος του ΛΚΝ, ασπράδια περιέχει, όχι κρόκους. Είναι ολοφάνερο εξάλλου σε όποιον έχει ιδέα από ζαχαροπλαστική, το χρώμα δεν δείχνει ότι περιέχει ως βασικό συστατικό κρόκους αυγών.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2010)

Αντιγράφω μέρος του κειμένου του ιστολογίου:

Τη δεκαετία του ‘60, το φαινόμενο της αντιπαροχής έκανε την εμφάνισή του, παίρνοντας ανεξέλεγκτες διαστάσεις. Αυτό έγινε διότι τροποποιήθηκε ο “Γενικός Οικοδομικός Κανονισμός”, δίνοντας κίνητρα στους μικρο–ιδιοκτήτες οικοπέδων αλλά και στους εύπορους επιχειρηματίες που είχαν τα λεφτά τους να “κάθονται”.

Εκείνη την εποχή άρχισε να αναπτύσσεται το επιχειρηματικό “δαιμόνιο” του Έλληνα, και όχι μόνον. Πολλές ανύπαντρες κοπέλες (ταπεινής, επί το πλείστον καταγωγής) της εποχής εκείνης, φορούσαν τα καλά τους, φόρτωναν τα χέρια τους με βαρύτιμα δακτυλίδια και πετράδια και πήγαιναν στις νεόδμητες οικοδομές για να αγοράσουν, υποτίθεται, κάποιο από τα σύγχρονα αστικά διαμερίσματα.

Αντικειμενικός σκοπός: Η γνωριμία με τον κατασκευαστή ή τον πολιτικό μηχανικό του κτιρίου, μήπως προκύψει ένας καλός γάμος με γόνο εύπορης οικογένειας (ή τουλάχιστο με πτυχιούχο μηχανικό του Ε. Μ. Π.) ή έστω το χτίσιμο, επί αντιπαροχή, του μικρού οικοπέδου, που η κοπέλα πήρε προίκα ή θα πάρει προίκα. (βλ. σχετικές γελοιογραφίες του Μέντη Μποστ περί «απόρου κορασίς»).

Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση: Πριν τα τελικά συμβόλαια, λάμβανε χώρα η υπογραφή του εργολαβικού συμβολαίου. Για τα καλορίζικα: Οι οικοπεδούχοι έφερναν στο συμβολαιογραφείο ένα κουτί γλυκά να κεράσουν. Το πιο συνηθισμένο γλυκό που κερνούσαν, ήταν το μακαρόν. Οι λόγοι: 1) Το μακαρόν ήταν φθηνό γλυκό (διατίμησης θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε), 2) Ήταν ελαφρύ, ένα κιλό «έβγαζε» αρκετά κομμάτια. 3) Όλα τα ζαχαροπλαστεία διέθεταν αρκετούς εργολάβους, λόγω της μεγάλης ποσότητας ασπραδιών που τους περίσσευε από άλλες παρασκευές. 4) Ήταν “καθαρό” γλυκό (χωρίς ζάχαρες, σιρόπια, σοκολάτα) και δεν χρειαζόταν κουταλάκια και πιατάκια για να σερβιριστεί. 5) Δεν μπαγιάτευε εύκολα.

Στο μεταξύ: Σε ένα εργολαβικό συμβόλαιο, εκτός από τους οικοπεδούχους και το δικηγόρο τους, παίρνουν μέρος: 
Ο κατασκευαστής (εργολάβος) και ο δικηγόρος του, ο συμβολαιογράφος και η δακτυλογράφος του, ο πολιτικός μηχανικός, ο αρχιτέκτονας, κάποιοι συγγενείς, κ.λ.π.

Την επομένη μέρα: Το ίδιο κουτί, με τα υπόλοιπα μακαρόν, έκανε την εμφάνιση του στην οικοδομή, με τους οικοπεδούχους να προσφέρουν γλυκάκι στους εργάτες.

Από τότε: Τα “μακαρόν” στην Ελλάδα, άλλαξαν όνομα. Έγιναν “εργολάβοι“. ​
Έχει κι άλλα ενδιαφέροντα στο νήμα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2010)

Πλάκα-πλάκα το _μακαρόν_ σχετίζεται τις κηδείες. Το Oxford και το EtymOnline (αυτό το δεύτερο το δίνει ως πιθανό έτυμον, άποψη που ασπάζεται και το ΛΚΝ, ενώ αυτή είναι και η μία από τις εκδοχές που δίνει το ΛΝΕΓ) δίνουν για έτυμον των λέξεων _μακαρόνι_ & _μακαρόν_ το μσν. _μακαρία_, το οποίο επιβιώνει στη λ. _μακαριά_ "γεύμα ή δείπνο που προσφέρεται στο σπίτι του νεκρού μετά την κηδεία, νεκρόδειπνος· άρτος που διανέμεται κατά την ταφή ή το μνημόσυνο". Άλλες εκδοχές για την ετυμολογία τού _μακαρονιού_ δίνονται εδώ:


Για την τροπή τής γαλλικής κατάληξης -on σε -oon όταν η λέξη εισάγεται στην αγγλική, μπορείτε να συγκρίνετε και την περίπτωση του _pontoon_, που ήταν _ponton_ στα γαλλικά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2010)

Από το χώρο των μακαρόν στη χώρα των Μακάρων. Και είχα σκεφτεί να βάλουμε κανόνα στο φόρουμ να αποφεύγονται οι μακαρονισμοί. ;)


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2010)

Αναδημοσιεύω κι εγώ απ'το ίδιο ιστολόγιο:
Το 1955, η συνταγή των μακαρόν δημοσιεύτηκε για πρώτη φορά κάτω από τον τίτλο “εργολάβοι”, σε ελληνικό βιβλίο μαγειρικής.
...
Δικαιολογείται, άραγε: Όλες αυτές τις σάχλες [σημ. εννοεί τα περί εργολαβίας] να τις δημοσιεύει ένθετο μαγειρικό έντυπο που θέλουν να το λένε και εγκυκλοπαίδεια, τρομάρα τους…

Το είδα κι εγώ χτες, αλλά αφού το ίδιο το άρθρο απορρίπτει την εξήγηση και τοποθετεί χρονικά την ονομασία σε εποχή πριν την αντιπαροχή;
Για να μπει σε βιβλίο το '55, σίγουρα το όνομα υπήρχε από πιο πριν.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2010)

Στο βιντεάκι που έστειλε φίλος, να ξέρετε, σε περίπτωση που αναρωτηθείτε για τις γλωσσικές δεξιότητες του τραγουδιστή, ότι ο Andy De La Cruz δεν είναι "El Mudo" [The Mute] ούτε του έχει μείνει κάποιο κουσούρι από τις πολύωρες πρόβες με τις καλλίγραμμες χορεύτριες. Όπως λέει η Wikipedia, που όλα τα ξέρει: Andy’s mumbled vocals were originally laid down as a rough skit with a view to writing "proper" lyrics later but because many loved what he had recorded, they decided to keep the original version.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2010)

SBE said:


> Για να μπει σε βιβλίο το '55, σίγουρα το όνομα υπήρχε από πιο πριν.


Ο εργολάβος ως γλύκισμα υπήρχε και στον Δρανδάκη:

είδος πλακούντος αμυγδαλωτού || ο ερωτοτροπών και κατ' επέκτασιν ο εραστής.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2010)

Ποιος Δρανδάκης, βρε παιδιά — εδώ ο Κουμανούδης καταθέτει ότι άκουγε τη λέξη επί δεκαετίες: «Ωνομάσθησαν δε προ δεκαετηρίδων τινών *εργολάβοι* και τινα εν τοις ζαχαροπλαστείοις πέμματα.»


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2010)

Πες το πέμματα!

Ευτυχώς στο Μεσαιωνικό και στο LSJ δεν έχει τίποτα τέτοιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2010)

Άλλος ένας γλωσσικός αστικός μύθος μάσησε σκόνη. Τουλάχιστον αυτή είναι γλυκιά...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2010)

Ο Σκαρλάτος Βυζάντιος (1892) αποδίδει το γαλλ. _macaron_ με τη λ. _*ψαθούρι*_. Στον Δημητράκο βρίσκω τον ακόλουθο ορισμό: γλύκισμα εκ μικρών τεμαχίων λεπτής ζύμης τηγανιζόμενον εν ελαίω και επιπασσόμενον διά σακχάρεως. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, τα ψαθούρια είναι οι δίπλες, που ονομάστηκαν έτσι [< _ψαθύριον_ < _ψαθυρός_ "εύθρυπτος"] επειδή θρυμματίζονται εύκολα — οπότε μάλλον καμία σχέση με το μακαρόν. Συμπέρασμα (μετά και το ΛΚΝ που βάζει κροκάδια στους εργολάβους): Μην εμπιστεύεστε τους λεξικογράφους για να βγάλετε συνταγές. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2010)

Και εννοείται ότι οι εργολάβοι δεν τηγανίζονται.


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2010)

Άρα, επειδή μπερδεύτηκα, εργολάβος στην αργκό ήταν ο επίδοξος εραστής, ήδη από το 1889 (εκτός αν είναι κάτι άλλο αυτό το 89 του κειμένου) και εργολάβοι τα γλυκά γιατί ήταν, μαζί με τις γλαδιόλες, τα γλυκά που πήγαιναν σε περιπτώσεις προξενιού ή άλλου σχετικού ψησίματος;


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2010)

Πάντως, ένα ωραίο αμυγδαλωτό- εργολάβος, φρέσκο- φρέσκο και αφράτο, να κάνει κρατς απ'εξω και να είναι μαλακό και όλο αμυγδαλόψιχα μέσα είναι απόλαυση. Μικρή δεν τα εκτιμούσα καθόλου, αλλά τώρα που δεν τα βρίσκω εύκολα...

Και μια που πιάσαμε τις ετυμολογίες των γλυκών, στην Πάτρα ένας ζαχαροπλάστης παλιά έφτιαχνε κάτι που ήταν άσπρο μέσα, μάλλον μαρέγκα αρωματισμένη ή ίσως μαντολατοειδές, λεπτή στρώση καραμέλα απ'έξω για να κολλήσει η επικάλυψη η οποία ήταν όλη φυστίκι Αιγίνης. Το ξέρετε; Αυτός το έλεγε "Θαύμα Επιτυχίας", αν και δεν μπορώ να πω ότι σαν όνομα γλυκού λέει και πολλά. Το ξαναβρήκα σε κάποιο άλλο ζαχαροπλαστείο πρόσφατα και πάλι Θαύμα Επιτυχίας το έλεγαν.


----------



## sarant (Aug 6, 2010)

Πολύ χαίρομαι που εγώ κάνω μπάνια κι εσείς μού βρίσκετε υλικό για άρθρα :)


----------



## daeman (Aug 6, 2010)

SBE said:


> [...]Και μια που πιάσαμε τις ετυμολογίες των γλυκών, στην Πάτρα ένας ζαχαροπλάστης παλιά έφτιαχνε κάτι που ήταν άσπρο μέσα, μάλλον μαρέγκα αρωματισμένη ή ίσως μαντολατοειδές, λεπτή στρώση καραμέλα απ'έξω για να κολλήσει η επικάλυψη η οποία ήταν όλη φυστίκι Αιγίνης. Το ξέρετε; [...]


 
SBE, χωρίς καμία διάθεση ειρωνείας, αυτό μου θύμισες :


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2010)

Μα, νομίζω η περιγραφή μου ήταν πολύ πιο κατατοπιστική, και έδωσα και το όνομα του γλυκού. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, στο ιντερνέτιο στα μαγειρικά-γλωσσικά είναι περιβόλι. 
Πήρε το μάτι μου μπεζέδες με γαλλικό μπερέ (μπεζέ, άκλιτο, που να ξέρανε τι σημαίνει στη γαλλική), είδα και κάτι _μπάρες αμυγδάλου_, δηλαδή παστέλι αμυγδάλου...


----------



## Marinos (Jul 20, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Ποιος Δρανδάκης, βρε παιδιά — εδώ ο Κουμανούδης καταθέτει ότι άκουγε τη λέξη επί δεκαετίες: «Ωνομάσθησαν δε προ δεκαετηρίδων τινών *εργολάβοι* και τινα εν τοις ζαχαροπλαστείοις πέμματα.»



Εδώ η εκδοχή του Δελτίου της Εστίας, στην οποία παραπέμπει ο Κουμανούδης. (Μερσί, Μαρία!)


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2015)

πηγή (εμφιαλωμένου εν Λέξει): http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-μικρολαθάκια)&p=251515&viewfull=1#post251515


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Themis (Mar 25, 2017)

Άσχετο και τρία χρόνια αργοπορημένο, αλλά αξιομνημόνευτο. Από το δελτίο της Εστίας (Μάρτιος 1889) που ξετρύπωσε η Μαρία στο σαραντάκειο μπλογκ και ανέφερε στο #26 ο Μαρίνος. Κάποιας _ποιητρίας_ τα ποιήματα δεν κρίθηκαν κατάλληλα προς δημοσίευση, κάτι συνηθισμένο, αλλά ήταν γυναίκα, κάτι ασυνήθιστο. Η απάντηση βάζει την ποιήτρια στην έμφυλη θέση της (μη ζητάτε πνεύματα και υπογεγραμμένες):

_ Ποιητρία_, Ενταύθα. Η αποστολή Σας δεν είνε να εμπνέεσθε, αλλά να εμπνέετε. Εν τω έαρι της ζωής υπάρχουσιν άνθη ευώδη και πτηνά μελωδούντα –– τα άνθη είναι αι νεάνιδες και τα πτηνά οι ποιηταί. Σας αρκεί το άρωμα· τι την θέλετε την φωνήν; 

Όχι και να μπλέκουν οι γυναίκες στα πόδια μας ημών των μελωδούντων!


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/stevetheva...468115645813/1454213831304568/?type=3&theater


----------

